# Shopping Question - Active Pants



## bbwlibrarian (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a dilemma. I recently went shopping for new jogging/yoga/active pants and, having lost 50lbs entirely from the stomach region, I am having difficulty finding comfy pants for walking that don't fit directly under my boobs. I can't imagine this is a unique problem, as I've been putting up with absurdly high-waisted bottoms since leggings were pants the first time around. Only, now, my non-existent waist has gotten smaller, and there's less fat to encapsulate, so I'm within an inch of turning my walking pants into a sleeveless jumpsuit.

Does anyone know of a retailer that sells drawstring-waist active pants with a shorter rise?

TIA!


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 1, 2012)

I like Simply Be for their athletic shorts. 
Also, Fashion Bug for athletic wear. I worked at a Girl Scout camp this summer and I got all of my "work clothes" from Fashion Bug.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Dec 1, 2012)

Try JC Penny.


----------



## sarahyourprincess (Dec 1, 2012)

I love the compression pants from old navy for yoga, 
but they have sweat pants that flare and tie and are super super comfy


----------

